# Eureka Mignon Istantaneo - new timer adjustment?



## AussieEx (Jul 10, 2013)

Hi All,

Browsing the Eureka website it appears the Mignon has had another update to move the timer adjustment to the side of the machine. I know this was one thing people found slightly irritating with an otherwise very solid machine, and as I'm in the market for one I was wondering whether anyone who has recently bought one has this feature?

It's visible at http://www.eureka.co.it/prodotto/mignon-istantaneo/?lang=en

Thanks in advance!


----------



## AussieEx (Jul 10, 2013)

Don't know how I missed it when I searched, but there is already a thread that helps answer this question. So for anyone who ends up here: http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?11649-Eureka-Mignon-Question


----------



## SNOBOL (Sep 5, 2013)

Hello, Yes I have just treated myself (about 3 weeks ago) to a Eureka Mignon, We bought a new Silvia V3 a few week previous & soon learnt our Krups grinder just wasn't up to the job so after lots of research decided to go for a Mignon (in gloss black) though it's not really gloss more between Gloss & Satin. Ours has all the controls located on the side - the on / off switch with neon light - timer adjustment knob when pushed either locks in or out & Timer button that does the same either locks in or out with a push (this switches between using the grinder in manual or timer mode. lovely grinder goes well with my Silvia.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?11649-Eureka-Mignon-Question&highlight=mignon+timer


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Tried posting a link but it's gone for moderation. There was a discussion about this a few weeks back. If you're computer savvy check thread 11649, otherwise hopefully Glenn will approve the post shortly.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Link approved - try the Link button to the right of the smiley face - that seems to work


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

I used the insert link after seeing you mention that last time. Maybe the forum is just sceptical about me...

Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

jeebsy said:


> I used the insert link after seeing you mention that last time. Maybe the forum is just sceptical about me...
> 
> Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 4


Well you are a Celtic fan .....


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Should recognize me as a good guy then









Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk now Free


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

jeebsy said:


> Should recognize me as a good guy then
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Touché! I withdraw defeated


----------

